
Unshaky: Software mitigation for Apple laptop butterfly keyboard double press - tmsh
https://unshaky.nestederror.com/
======
frompdx
This tool is extremely helpful while you wait for Apple to fix your laptop
under warranty (and they should fix it under warranty). I'm glad to see Apple
is moving away from the flawed design in newer products. I really liked the
keyboard on my 2013 MBP. Can't stand the new keyboard design and absolutely
despise the touch bar.

Related: [https://joecreager.com/the-keyboard-on-my-2007-macbook-
still...](https://joecreager.com/the-keyboard-on-my-2007-macbook-still-works/)

